
Apple to Introduce New Macs at October 27 Event - JoshCrozier
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/10/18/apple-to-introduce-new-macs-at-october-27-event/
======
weinzierl
> The new MacBook Pro is said to include a redesigned, thinner body with a
> flatter MacBook-style keyboard, an OLED touch panel that replaces the
> physical function keys at the top of the keyboard, and Touch ID support.

> It is expected to do away with the USB-A port, HDMI port, and SD card slot,
> featuring just four USB-C ports based on part leaks, and it is said to
> include support for USB 3.1 and Thunderbolt 3.

The four USB-C port configuration will be interesting. As far as I can tell
the rumor stems from leaked housing shots (maybe prototypes) [1] which show
four slots, two on each side.

The Wikipedia page about Thunderbolt[2] says:

> Intel offers three versions of the controller:

> \- one "DP" version that uses a PCIe 3.0 ×4 link to provide two Thunderbolt
> 3 ports (DSL6540)

>\- one "SP" version that uses a PCIe 3.0 ×4 link to provide one Thunderbolt 3
port (DSL6340)

>\- an "LP" (Low Power) version that uses a PCIe 3.0 ×2 link to provide one
Thunderbolt 3 port (JHL6240).

This means either not all USB-C ports will be Thunderbolt 3 ports or the
machines will have to have two DSL6540's on board. I don't know the cost of
this chips but I think this could be expensive.

[1] [https://www.idropnews.com/2016/06/01/photos-of-new-
macbook-p...](https://www.idropnews.com/2016/06/01/photos-of-new-macbook-pro-
with-oled-touch-bar-leak-magsafe-sadly-confirmed-absent/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderbolt_(interface)#Thunde...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderbolt_\(interface\)#Thunderbolt_3)

